# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  δεν φορτίζει η μπαταρία

## tao

Αυτές τις μέρες όλο προβλήματα έχω τι να πω???
Από προχθές διαπίστωσα ότι δεν φορτίζει η μπαταριά στο μηχανάκιμου  αφαίρεσα την μπαταριά έβαλα μπροστάτο μηχανάκι και είδα ότι δεν μου φέρνει ρεύμα όποτε για αυτό δεν φορτίζει έλεγξατις ασφάλειες και είναι οκ άρα η έχει καεί η ανάρτηση η δεν βγάζει ρεύμα το βαλόντα(βραχυκύκλωμα στα πηνία?) (επίσης χωρίς μπαταριά με αναμμένο το μηχανάκι δεν έχωούτε φώτα ούτε φλας μόνο κάποια ledπουέχει μέσα το κοντέρ αχνοφενοντε )
Πως μπορώ να δω τι ακριβώς έχει χαλάσει τη μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## takis3653

το πιο πιθανον 
επρεπε εστω και χωρις μπαταρια να αναβουν τα φωτα 
δες ο βαλοντας οπως τον λες αν βγαζει ταση στις επαφες του
με αναμενη την μηχανη

----------


## bchris

Τι μηχανακι ειναι ?

----------


## tao

Πως θα μετρήσω βολάν? Και αν το μετρήσω τι ρεύμα πρέπει να δω? 12v 13v η κάτι αλο?

----------


## takis3653

χωρις να ξερω τι βολαν ειναι δες τα καλωδια που βγαινουν απο μεσα του
αν εχουν επαφες εκει μετρας την ταση αφου πρωτα τα βγαλεις απο πανω του
αν δεν εχει εκει επαφες ακολουθατα και οπου δεις ενωση μετρας εκει 
στην αναγκη κοψε τα καλωδια να μην δινουν πουθενα και μετρα 
φυσικα παντα να δουλευει η μηχανη σου

----------


## αθικτον

> Αυτές τις μέρες όλο προβλήματα έχω τι να πω???



Να πεις οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο (οπως στη διαφημιση).
Καλημερα φιλε "ταο".

Δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν:

1) Στα μηχανακια το βολαν ειναι μαγνητισμενο.
Με τα χρονια το μεταλλο απομαγνητιζεται. (Αγγιξε το μ'ενα κατσαβιδι,να δεις αν εχει μαγνητισμο).

Μπορεις να το ενεργοποιησεις ξανα,ακουμπωντας επανω εναν δυνατο ηλεκτρομαγνητη.

Πρεπει να το ανοιξεις ομως για να φτασεις στο "βολαν" (ροτορα).

2) Ο λεγομενος "ανορθωτης" (το κυκλωμα αυτο ρυθμιζει και τη φορτιση,δεν ανορθωνει μονο).

  Καιγεται ή πεφτει οικτρα η αποδοση του. Αν ειναι παλιο το μηχανακι,αλλαξε τον,ή ανοιξε τον (αν δεν 
εχει ρυτινη) και βαλε καινουργιες διοδους και τρανζιστορ.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## katmadas

> Αυτές τις μέρες όλο προβλήματα έχω τι να πω???
> Από προχθές διαπίστωσα ότι δεν φορτίζει η μπαταριά στο μηχανάκιμου  αφαίρεσα την μπαταριά έβαλα μπροστάτο μηχανάκι και είδα ότι δεν μου φέρνει ρεύμα όποτε για αυτό δεν φορτίζει έλεγξατις ασφάλειες και είναι οκ άρα η έχει καεί η ανάρτηση η δεν βγάζει ρεύμα το βαλόντα(βραχυκύκλωμα στα πηνία?) (επίσης χωρίς μπαταριά με αναμμένο το μηχανάκι δεν έχωούτε φώτα ούτε φλας μόνο κάποια ledπουέχει μέσα το κοντέρ αχνοφενοντε )
> Πως μπορώ να δω τι ακριβώς έχει χαλάσει τη μπορεί να φταίει?



Χμμ...Τροφη για σκεψη!
Πως εβαλες μπροστα το μηχανακι χωρις μπαταρια?
Και αφου το εκανες πως μετρησες το ρευμα?
Την μπαταρια ποσο καιρο την εχεις?
Εχει υγρα μεχρι το σημειο που πρεπει?
Δοκιμασες να την φορτισεις με καποιον φορτιστη και να δεις αν φορτιζει?

----------


## tao

> Χμμ...Τροφη για σκεψη!
> Πως εβαλες μπροστα το μηχανακι χωρις μπαταρια?




Με μανιβέλα!!!!





> Και αφου το εκανες πως μετρησες το ρευμα?



με πολυμετρο στα καλώδια που ενώνονται στην μπαταριά χωρίς την μπαταριά πάνω με την μηχανή αναμμένη μου έφερνε 3v (μας λέει τίποτα αυτό? Δεν έπρεπε να είχε12v?)




> Την μπαταρια ποσο καιρο την εχεις?



Ολοκαίνουρια




> Εχει υγρα μεχρι το σημειο που πρεπει?



ναι





> Δοκιμασες να την φορτισεις με καποιον φορτιστη και να δεις αν φορτιζει?



ναι φορτιζει





> χωρις να ξερω τι βολαν ειναι δες τα καλωδια που βγαινουν απο μεσα του
> αν εχουν επαφες εκει μετρας την ταση αφου πρωτα τα βγαλεις απο πανω του
> αν δεν εχει εκει επαφες ακολουθατα και οπου δεις ενωση μετρας εκει 
> στην αναγκη κοψε τα καλωδια να μην δινουν πουθενα και μετρα 
> φυσικα παντα να δουλευει η μηχανη σου



Έχει φύσα θα την βγάλω ναι θα βάλω το πολυμετρο τι τάση πρέπει να μετρήσω σε εκείνο το σημείο?






> Να πεις οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο (οπως στη διαφημιση).
> Καλημερα φιλε "ταο".
> 
> Δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν:
> 
> 1) Στα μηχανακια το βολαν ειναι μαγνητισμενο.
> Με τα χρονια το μεταλλο απομαγνητιζεται. (Αγγιξε το μ'ενα κατσαβιδι,να δεις αν εχει μαγνητισμο).
> εχει μαγνητισμο
> 
> ...




Δεν ανοίγει και καινούριος έχει 200 ευρο πρέπει να σιγουρευτώ ότι φταίει αυτός πριν αγοράσω άλλον

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πρώτον και βασικότερο τι μηχανάκι εχεις.

Δεύτερον υπάρχουν μηχανάκια και πολλά παπιά, που εχουν δύο πηνία παραγωγής τάσης, ενα για τον φωτισμό, και ενα για το κύκλωμα φόρτισης, και την ανάφλεξη.

----------


## tao

Το μηχανάκι είναι ένα gilera runner 125 προφανώς έχει δυο ζευγάρια πηνίων αφού εχω προαναφέρειότι το βάζω μπροστά κινείτε κανονικά το μηχανάκι δεν μου δίνει ρεύμα για να φορτίσει  κανένας μηχανικός ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## katmadas

> κανένας μηχανικός ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!



Μηχανικους εχει πολους!
Απο δευτερα ομως γιατι αυριο ειναι κυριακη!
Φιλε ειχα gillera runner 50,125,180 και το τελευταιο ευτηχως το ξεφορτωθηκα περισι!Ολα εβγαζαν συχνα πυκνα ζημιες στα ηλεκτρολογικα!Τυχαιο δεν νομιζω!
Συνηθως πολλαπλασιαστης!Η τουλαχιστων ετσι μου ελεγαν!
Δεν θα σταματησεις να εχεις τετοια προβλημματα ποτε!
Για αρχη πανε σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο να στο κανει και μετα βαλτο αγγελια!

----------


## tao

> Μηχανικους εχει πολους!
> Απο δευτερα ομως γιατι αυριο ειναι κυριακη!
> Φιλε ειχα gillera runner 50,125,180 και το τελευταιο ευτηχως το ξεφορτωθηκα περισι!Ολα εβγαζαν συχνα πυκνα ζημιες στα ηλεκτρολογικα!Τυχαιο δεν νομιζω!
> Συνηθως πολλαπλασιαστης!Η τουλαχιστων ετσι μου ελεγαν!
> Δεν θα σταματησεις να εχεις τετοια προβλημματα ποτε!
> Για αρχη πανε σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο να στο κανει και μετα βαλτο αγγελια!



Δεν θέλω να το πουλήσω να το φτιάξω θέλω !!!!!!
Το έχω από το 1998 και δεν το έχει ακουμπήσει ποτέ μηχανικός ότι είναι το φτιάχνω εγώ μόνος μου τέλος!!!!!
Ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι αυτοί που το φτιάχνουν??????
Τι μου λες???????
Από περίεργα πόσο πούλησες το 125 και σε τι κατάσταση ήταν?

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε συ ταο που δεν μας λες και το ονομα σου από τη μια ζητας βοηθεια και από την άλλη εισαι αρνητηκος. Και αν θες μηχανικο αλλα όχι σε συνεργειο κοιτα σε κανα άλλο φορουμ με μηχανικους εδώ είναι με ηλεκτρονικους.
  Για αρχη εχει σημασια τι μηχανακι είναι δεν σε ρώτησαν για πλάκα.
  1.ξαναβαλε την μπαταρία βαλε μπροστά και πες μας τι παίζει με τα φώτα όχι ρελαντί 
     Κάνε μια βόλτα.
  2.πες μας πόσα καλώδια βγάζουν τα πηνεια και πόσα έχει ο ανορθωτής
  3.τα 3v τα μέτρησες ρελαντί? Αν ναι ξαναμετρα  μαρσάροντας.
  Απάντα σε αυτά και βλέπουμε. (με ευγένεια)

----------


## katmadas

> Ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι αυτοί που το φτιάχνουν??????
> Τι μου λες???????



Ο ηλεκτρολογος κανει τα ηλεκτρολογικα και ο μηχανικος τα μηχανικα!
Βεβαια εχει μηχανικους που αν δεν εχουν πολυ δουλεια κανουν και ηλεκτρολογικα!
Βεβαια δεν ενοω ηλεκτολογος εγκαταστασεων αλλα οχηματων!

Το 50 και το 125 τα πουλησα 400 ευρω εκαστος!
Το 180 το εδωσα 800 ευρω και αυτο γιατι ηταν τα συλεκτικα με το ταμπουρο και μονη αναρτηση 2χρονο!
Και τα 3 μου εβγαζαν συνεχεια προβλημματα ακομα και το 50 που το πηρα καινουργιο!

Τα σημερινα gillera παντως ειναι πιο αξιοπιστα και αποφευγουν να βγαζουν 2χρονα!
Το αλλο μειον ειναι τα πανακριβα ανταλακτικα!Ημαρτον...

----------


## takis3653

ρε φιλε δεν θελει να πουλησει το μηχανακι 
να το φτιαξει θελει 
ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του 
μετρα ταση εκει που σου ηπα πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 13 volt
με απλα λογια απο το βολαν στην μπαταρια πρεπει να πανε πανω απο 13 volt 
τα 3 volt που βλεπεις αν δωσεις γκαζι πανε 13 ?????

----------


## katmadas

> Από περίεργα πόσο πούλησες το 125 και σε τι κατάσταση ήταν?



Με ρωτησε Ο φιλος!
Και στην τελικη τι ζορι τραβας?
Την γνωμη μου σαν ατομο που ειχε ιδιο μηχανακι για χρονια λεω!

----------


## teo_GR

Βασικά Φάνη μη στο χαλάσω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε ειρωνεύεται στο #12 για ξαναδεστο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που του απαντάς στο #14 και με άνεση κιόλας.
  Μήπως γιαυτο και το σχόλιο του Τάκις που αναρωτιέμαι αν γράφετε Τακις η Τάκης.

----------


## takis3653

φανη δεν το προσεχα
sorry

δεν τραβαω κανενα ζορι
φιλε βασιλη αν εχεις προβλημα να το διορθωσω για να το διαβαζεις ανετα

----------


## katmadas

οκ τοτε!
Ισως να εχεις δικιο!
Στην τελικη εγω φταιω που ασχοληθηκα!

----------


## teo_GR

Όχι ρε συ Τακις τη πρόβλημα να έχω απλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα θέλεις τουλάχιστον το όνομα σου να είναι σωστά γραμμένο. Εγώ και έτσι μια χαρά το διαβάζω μη σε ανησυχεί.

----------


## tao

> Ρε συ ταο που δεν μας λες και το ονομα σου από τη μια ζητας βοηθεια και από την άλλη εισαι αρνητηκος. Και αν θες μηχανικο αλλα όχι σε συνεργειο κοιτα σε κανα άλλο φορουμ με μηχανικους εδώ είναι με ηλεκτρονικους.
>   Για αρχη εχει σημασια τι μηχανακι είναι δεν σε ρώτησαν για πλάκα.
>   1.ξαναβαλε την μπαταρία βαλε μπροστά και πες μας τι παίζει με τα φώτα όχι ρελαντί 
>      Κάνε μια βόλτα.
>   2.πες μας πόσα καλώδια βγάζουν τα πηνεια και πόσα έχει ο ανορθωτής
>   3.τα 3v τα μέτρησες ρελαντί? Αν ναι ξαναμετρα  μαρσάροντας.
>   Απάντα σε αυτά και βλέπουμε. (με ευγένεια)



Απάντησα ότι το μηχανάκι είναι ένα scooter gιlerα runner 125
1)Με μπαταριά αν την έχω φορτίσει  δουλεύουν τα πάντα κανονικά ώσπου να ξεφορτώσει
2)βγαίνουν 4 καλώδια το ένα ζευγάρι δίνει ρεύμα στην πολλαπλήγια το μπουζί πάει το ξεχνάμε αυτό δουλεύει κανονικά και το Άλο ζευγάρι δίνει ρεύμαστο υπόλοιπο μηχανάκι εδο είναι το πρόβλημα αν δούλευε το ζευγάρι αυτό τον πηνίωνμε το πολημετρο θα έπρεπε να βλέπω μια ένδειξη πόσο πρέπει να είναι αυτή? 12v 13v?
3) 3v βγάζει είτε στο ρελαντί είτε τσίτα γκάζια. γιατί από τοπηνίο δεν έρχεται σωστά το ρεύμα η κάπου κολάι στον σταθεροποιητή?






> Ο ηλεκτρολογος κανει τα ηλεκτρολογικα και ο μηχανικος τα μηχανικα!
> Βεβαια εχει μηχανικους που αν δεν εχουν πολυ δουλεια κανουν και ηλεκτρολογικα!
> Βεβαια δεν ενοω ηλεκτολογος εγκαταστασεων αλλα οχηματων!
> 
> Το 50 και το 125 τα πουλησα 400 ευρω εκαστος!
> Το 180 το εδωσα 800 ευρω και αυτο γιατι ηταν τα συλεκτικα με το ταμπουρο και μονη αναρτηση 2χρονο!
> Και τα 3 μου εβγαζαν συνεχεια προβλημματα ακομα και το 50 που το πηρα καινουργιο!
> 
> Τα σημερινα gillera παντως ειναι πιο αξιοπιστα και αποφευγουν να βγαζουν 2χρονα!
> Το αλλο μειον ειναι τα πανακριβα ανταλακτικα!Ημαρτον...



Άσε και εμείς τέτοιους μηχανικούς έχουμε εδο που κάνουν τα πάνταγια αυτό δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πούλησες φτηνά 








> ρε φιλε δεν θελει να πουλησει το μηχανακι 
> να το φτιαξει θελει 
> ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του 
> μετρα ταση εκει που σου ηπα πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 13 volt
> με απλα λογια απο το βολαν στην μπαταρια πρεπει να πανε πανω απο 13 volt 
> τα 3 volt που βλεπεις αν δωσεις γκαζι πανε 13 ?????



Εγώ των ρώτησα πόσο τα πούσια από περίεργα
Άρα στην φύσα του βολάν πρέπει να δω 13 και αν όχι έχουμε πρόβλημαστα πυνεια αν βγάζει 13 και τότε κοιτώ για τον σταθεροποιητή?






> Με ρωτησε Ο φιλος!
> Και στην τελικη τι ζορι τραβας?
> Την γνωμη μου σαν ατομο που ειχε ιδιο μηχανακι για χρονια λεω!



Ειρήνη παιδιά μη τσακωθείτε να βρούμε μια λύση πρώτα και μετά :Tongue2: 






> Βασικά Φάνη μη στο χαλάσω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε ειρωνεύεται στο #12 για ξαναδεστο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που του απαντάς στο #14 και με άνεση κιόλας.
>   Μήπως γιαυτο και το σχόλιο του Τάκις που αναρωτιέμαι αν γράφετε Τακις η Τάκης.



Δεν προνεύτηκα άπλα επιδη έχω δει πάρα πολλούς μηχανικούς νακάνουν και τα ηλεκτρολογικά εκεί απόρησα

----------


## teo_GR

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ το ότι δουλεύουν τα φώτα με τη φορτισμένη μπαταρία σε συνδυασμό ότι στο ρελαντί φέρνει η πλεξούδα 3v σημαίνει ότι από πηνειο είσαι οκ. Για να το σιγουρέψεις μέτρα την τάση στο πηνειο (όχι ρελαντί) αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ποιο είναι για τα φώτα μέτρα και τα δυο πηνεια. Πρέπει να έχεις πάνω από 12v λογικά κοντά στα 14. Αν μετρήσεις και έχεις σωστή τάση τότε μέτρα αν φτάνει σωστή και στον ανορθωτή.
  Κάνε αυτά και βλέπουμε.

----------


## tao

Πολύ ωραία σε ευχαριστώ θα το στεκάρω αύριο μεθαύριο γιατί πρέπεινα βγουν κάτι πλαστικά τα νευρα μου!!!!!
Αν λοιπόν στα Πηνεια έχω 13v 14v κάπου εκεί είμαι οκ
Άρα μετά 90% παίζει να είναι ο σταθεροποιητής
Αυτόν γίνατε με κάποιον τρόπο να τον τσεκάρουμε η όχι?

----------


## vasilllis

το πηνιο να ξερεις βγαζει ac ρευμα γυρω στα 16v.ξεκινας απο εκει.οποτε εχεις στον ανορθωτη εισοδο 16ac και εξοδο 14v παντα με μπαταρια πανω ή φορτια οι μετρησεις.
δες και καπου αν υπαρχει μια αντισταση 5-10w μην τυχον βραχηκυκλωσε και γινεται απο εκει η ζημια.

----------


## tao

Τελικά όλο το ρεύμα χάνονταν από ένα κομμένο καλώδιο στον διακόπτητώρα είναι οκ σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## panagism9

παιδια συνεχιζω σε αυτο το θεμα για να μην ανοιγω αλλο...εχω και εγω προβλημα με τα φλασ στο μηχανακι μου ενα daytona 115 ειναι...ενω δινει εντολη για να αναψουν δεν αναβουν.δοκιμασα και καινουργια μπαταρια αλλα τα ιδια...πια ειναι τα πιθανα αιτια να αρχιζω σιγα σιγα να κοιταζω?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Τι εννοείς ''δίνει εντολή'' ?

Το φλάσερ ακούγεται? Αν δεν ακούγεται βρές που είναι και ενωσε τα καλώδιά του αν είναι δύο επαφών, αν είναι τριών το ενα είναι γείωση, οπότε ενώνεις τα άλλα δύο, λογικά θα ανάβουν τα φλάς αλλά μόνιμα.

----------


## Κωνσταντινος Γκιρης

Υπάρχει και το εξής θέμα να ξέρεις φίλε μου…. Και δοκιμάσετε αν είναι…. Πολλά δυναμό για να βγάλουν τάση στην έξοδο θέλουν διεργεση με τάση άρα αν η μπαταρία σου δεν έχει μια στηχιωδες τάση άρα δεν σου βγάζει κιόλας….. βάλε μια άλλη μπαταρία από κάποιο άλλο μηχανάκι επάνω και αν γκαζώνεις και η τάση φτάνει τα 14 βολτ τότε είσαι καλά αν εξακολουθεί να είναι η τάση τις μπαταρίας τότε το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού.

----------


## panagism9

> Τι εννοείς ''δίνει εντολή'' ?
> 
> Το φλάσερ ακούγεται? Αν δεν ακούγεται βρές που είναι και ενωσε τα καλώδιά του αν είναι δύο επαφών, αν είναι τριών το ενα είναι γείωση, οπότε ενώνεις τα άλλα δύο, λογικά θα ανάβουν τα φλάς αλλά μόνιμα.



Κάτι ακούγετε αλλά ο ήχος είναι μικρός και δεν μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά.Θα δοκιμάσω να ενώσω τα καλώδια στο φλασέρ για να δω τι παίζει.





> Υπάρχει και το εξής θέμα να ξέρεις φίλε μου…. Και δοκιμάσετε αν είναι…. Πολλά δυναμό για να βγάλουν τάση στην έξοδο θέλουν διεργεση με τάση άρα αν η μπαταρία σου δεν έχει μια στηχιωδες τάση άρα δεν σου βγάζει κιόλας….. βάλε μια άλλη μπαταρία από κάποιο άλλο μηχανάκι επάνω και αν γκαζώνεις και η τάση φτάνει τα 14 βολτ τότε είσαι καλά αν εξακολουθεί να είναι η τάση τις μπαταρίας τότε το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού.



Tώρα το βραδάκι που πήρα το μηχανάκι είδα ότι ανοίγοντας τα φλας η φωτεινή ένδειξη στο κοντέρ ίσα ίσα που φαίνεται ότι πάει να ανάψει με πολυ χαμηλή ένταση.Τα φλάς νεκρά δεν ανάβουν. Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι ο διακόπτης είναι οκ??

----------


## Αν31

Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω ένα πρόβλημα έχω ένα kymco spake 125 και του άλλαξα μοτέρ του έβαλα λιφαν 110 από την στιγμή που άλλαξα το μοτέρ δεν μου φορτίζει η μπαταρία μετράω τον ανορθωτη και μου βγάζει 4 νολτ του άλλαξα τον ανορθωτη του έβαλα από το λιφαν αλλά πάλι τα ίδια από τα πηνία βγάζει ένα άσπρο και ένα κίτρινο καλώδιο τα μετράω και μου βγάζει 16 νολτ στο ρελαντί το θέμα είναι ότι από τον ανορθωτη δεν έχω πάνω από 4 νολτ τι φταίει?

----------


## Panoss

Αφού ο ανορθωτής στην είσοδό του έχει 16V και στην έξοδό του 4V, φταίει ο ανορθωτής.
ΑΛΛΑ πρόσεξε:
1. η τάση των 16V, πριν τον ανορθωτή δηλαδή, είναι *εναλασσόμενη*, άρα τη μετράς με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα που μετράει εναλασσόμενη τάση (AC)
Υποθέτω δύο καλώδια είναι η έξοδος, οπότε βάζεις τον ένα ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο ένα καλώδιο και τον άλλο στο άλλο
2. η τάση των 4V, μετά τον ανορθωτή δηλαδή, είναι* συνεχής*, άρα τη μετράς με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα που μετράει συνεχή τάση (DC)
Εδώ ως γη παίρνεις κάποιο μεταλλικό μέρος του μοτέρ (το μαύρο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου δηλαδή τον ακουμπάς σε μεταλλικό σημείο του μοτέρ)

----------

